# Air filter service minder on cub cadet walk behind 33 inch mower



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi everyone at work I have a 33 inch walk behind mower 
And the service air filter minder is on saying clean air filter how do I shut it off I checked the air filter and foam pre filter and both are clean as a whistle how do I shut the minder off it's getting kind of annoying being on for the first five minutes of use


----------

